# I need help finding a kit



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Apr 10, 2014)

For the life of me I can't remember where I saw it but now I have an order for one....

I am looking for a pen kit that you can swap out the cap with 2 letters. I saw it, liked it, and told a potential customer about it and they want one. Now I can't find it to order the kit.

The kit is a higher end kit with a cap if I remember correctly. In the end of the cap you can swap out any 2 letters for their initials. Any help in locating this kit would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## PhoenixWoodDesigns (Apr 10, 2014)

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> I am looking for a pen kit that you can swap out the cap with 2 letters. The kit is a higher end kit with a cap if I remember correctly. In the end of the cap you can swap out any 2 letters for their initials. Any help in locating this kit would be greatly appreciated.



Greg, 

Are you referring to the cap available through Berea that fits on the El Grande? 

http://www.bereahardwoods.com/Merch...&Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=PIPS&Store_Code=BW


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Apr 10, 2014)

PhoenixWoodDesigns said:


> Greg,
> 
> Are you referring to the cap available through Berea that fits on the El Grande?
> 
> http://www.bereahardwoods.com/Merch...&Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=PIPS&Store_Code=BW


haha that is the one! I was on their site earlier and couldn't find it thanks for the help


----------



## PhoenixWoodDesigns (Apr 10, 2014)

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> haha that is the one! I was on their site earlier and couldn't find it thanks for the help


 
No problem, any time!


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Apr 10, 2014)

Doing a little research on this. They seem to fit the flat top series of pens that berea carries. Does anyone know who else sells this kit and what they have it named as? I always like to shop around and see if I can get a better price on them.


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 10, 2014)

You'd need to double check the diameters but it sure looks like PSI Classic Series...

http://www.pennstateind.com/store/classic-pen-kits.html


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Apr 10, 2014)

Schroedc said:


> You'd need to double check the diameters but it sure looks like PSI Classic Series...
> 
> http://www.pennstateind.com/store/classic-pen-kits.html


Thank you much sir!!! That was a big help. I had the elite series on my radar so I think this will be one of my next orders.


----------



## BassBlaster (Apr 10, 2014)

Berea only sells Berea kits. They arnt resellers. Theres places that are resellers of Berea though. Woodcraft is probably the biggest as probably 90% of the kits they sell or Berea. They sell at a considerable markup. The best price I have ever found for Berea is through Berea directly or through Exotic Blanks. I don't think Exotics sells everything Berea makes so Im not sure if they carry this or not but its worth a check as they sell many Berea kits for less than Berea does.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ButchC (Apr 10, 2014)

BassBlaster said:


> Berea only sells Berea kits. They arnt resellers. Theres places that are resellers of Berea though. Woodcraft is probably the biggest as probably 90% of the kits they sell or Berea. They sell at a considerable markup. The best price I have ever found for Berea is through Berea directly or through Exotic Blanks. I don't think Exotics sells everything Berea makes so Im not sure if they carry this or not but its worth a check as they sell many Berea kits for less than Berea does.



Beartoothwoods sellz berea also. The guy Ernie is local here in colorado springs and he ships very quick.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Apr 10, 2014)

ButchC said:


> Beartoothwoods sellz berea also. The guy Ernie is local here in colorado springs and he ships very quick.


I placed an order with him today. I missed some stuff I needed from his site. That will have to go on the next order.


----------



## BassBlaster (Apr 10, 2014)

Yeah theres a ton of places that carry Berea. Exotics is just my go to since their prices are so good and they also carry Dayacom which I also use a lot of. When I need something fast, I order direct from Berea as they are about an hour from me, I usually get it the next day.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Apr 10, 2014)

BassBlaster said:


> Yeah theres a ton of places that carry Berea. Exotics is just my go to since their prices are so good and they also carry Dayacom which I also use a lot of. When I need something fast, I order direct from Berea as they are about an hour from me, I usually get it the next day.


Speaking of dayacom do you happen to know where a guy could get one of those vertical presses they have? I was on their site and they don't seem to sell much unless it is in mass quantities.


----------



## BassBlaster (Apr 10, 2014)

No I sure don't. Im not sure Ive even seen it before. Im gonna go have a look now though!

Ive never ordered from Dayacom directly, Ive always gotten their stuff from Exotics. Have you checked there?


----------



## BassBlaster (Apr 10, 2014)

Crap, $125 for a pen press!?! That's one sweet looking press but gheesh! Yeah, I see why you don't wanna buy it direct. If you buy 100 of them its half price!

I checked Exotics site and didn't see them. Im sure if Ed starts getting requests for them, he'll add them to his site. Hes all about happy customers.

Looks like a fairly new product so it might be hard to find for awhile without going direct.

I made a cheap contraption that fits in my drill press and works just like this press does. I might have 2 or 3 bucks in it. If this one ever gets down to around 50 bucks I might spring for it though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Apr 10, 2014)

I may just call em and place an order for one. Idk. I would even spring for 80 or so on one. I will put a bug in ed's ear about when he might get one in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## longbeard (Apr 10, 2014)

For a pen press, i use a harbor frieght arbor press.http://www.harborfreight.com/1-ton-arbor-press-3552.html Yea, its over kill but i use it for other things also. Bending little parts to fit tubes.
Dayacom, they have a certain quanity to meet and then it's one kit, one plating . No mixing and matching there.


Harry


----------



## BassBlaster (Apr 10, 2014)

Yeah Dayacom caters to the resellers which is fine until they advertise a new product that people want and no one else is carrying it yet!


----------



## ssgmeader (Apr 10, 2014)

That drives me nuts about Dayacom. SO many kits on there that I've never seen anywhere else but not willing to buy 100 of.

Also on the letter caps for pens- have you looked at HUTT? There paper catalog has some cool pen embellishments like logo's, They work with the Ameroclassic finial similar to the Berea one.

http://www.hutproducts.com/prodinfo.asp?number=0450

​

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Apr 11, 2014)

ssgmeader said:


> That drives me nuts about Dayacom. SO many kits on there that I've never seen anywhere else but not willing to buy 100 of.
> 
> Also on the letter caps for pens- have you looked at HUTT? There paper catalog has some cool pen embellishments like logo's, They work with the Ameroclassic finial similar to the Berea one.
> 
> ...


I found this site yesterday but didn't get a chance to look much into it until this morning. WOW! They have an awesome selection of clips! Their prices on centerbands are higher than other places I have found them, but I am super stoked to find all those clips!!


----------

